# I think I've blown up my Gaggia!



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

Hi All,

Long time no speak.... I've still been lurking around but not really been active on any forums.... until now









So this morning I'm doing my usual monthly descale and cleaning routine on my Gaggia Classic and I notice a leak inside. No issues initially as I don't mind removing the pump to check for leaks and mend as we go along. Note to self... unplug the machine before delving inside! One dip of the hand and I've pushed the earthing cable onto my main switchboard block. One big bang and puff of smoke later and I've no electric to the Classic anymore









All the wires around the switchboard are black, as are parts of the switchboard itself. I've removed the switchboard to see if I could get a better look inside it but it looks completely sealed to me? So I suppose the question is... have I killed it? I've sourced a new switchboard here http://www.gaggia-parts.co.uk/epages/es147467.sf/en_GB/?ObjectPath=/Shops/es147467/Products/DM1475 but it's £35 and then £5 delivery. I'm reluctant to buy this if I might have caused a power surge through the machine killing the pump etc...

Can anyone offer advice? I know me old mate coffeechap is a dab hand at this kind of stuff so maybe there is something that can be done?

Failing that, I'll strip it for spares and bin the rest... try and find myself a decent one for cheap on fleabay.

Thanks in advance for any advice


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

One up for sale at the minute in the for sale thread!

Can you test the pump, boiler element and solenoid with a amp tester/meter thing?


----------



## DannyMontez (May 19, 2014)

I'm sure you could check the resistance with a multimeter and check individual components.


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

I don't have access to one of those but I know what you mean. I'm inclined to just sell the lot as spares/repairs. It comes with rancillio wand, naked pf, spare baskets etc.. or just split those things off, sell separate and bin the rest.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Pick one up from Ebay for less £5!

Cant hurt.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Give me a call dude


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

If you decide to bin it, give me a shout... I like a near impossible challenge


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

I think I've decided that I'm going to try and sell it for spares/repairs. I've spoken to Dave (coffeechap) and he knows these things inside out. He couldn't say 100% but thinks that changing the switchboard would solve the problem.

I'd be willing to get rid of the machine and everything that comes with it if the offer is reasonable. So I'd be looking at getting rid of the machine with rancillio wand (which I've never actually used!! always just microwaved my milk!), naked portafilter which I bought off coffeechap for £25, La Marzocco Filter Basket 17g, standard gaggia portafilter with dual spout, standard gaggia double shot basket....

I've also got a gaggia base (as seen here http://www.coffeehomedirect.com/gaggia/9001) which I paid £25 for and would include if the price were right. Let me know if anyone is interested on this thread first. Then I'll move it to the sales thread, then fleabay.

Thanks


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Hey Tony, sorry to hear the demise of your Classic.

Im due to be selling mine after upgrading. I just haven't got my act together yet.


----------

